# Oldest child At breastfeeding record breaker



## dancingbear (Jun 8, 2002)

I attended an event in Berkeley Ca. to set the world record for breastfeeding mom's. In unison over 1,000 little ones latched on and sucked! It was a very cool event.

I couldn't help but notice very few toddlers in attendance. My dd is almost 3 and I think I saw like 2 other kids that might have been about the same age. I think the stigma of breastfeeding an older kid kept some nursing duo's away. Well, I was proud to be there...

I wish our culture would be more accepting of breastfeeding older kids. My dd is just not ready to give it up and I am not going to make her. Sometimes it is hard for me to negotiate the looks and asking her to wait. I try saying, "lets wait till nap time." It is so hard for her.

I would have loved to see more mom's with older kids. But I sat in the front and am wondering if we made the local news! So there I'll be to my in-laws dismay, on TV nursing the toddler! hahahah I like being a rebel and I love being able to give dd what she needs regardless of societal pressures!!!








dancingbear


----------



## rrr (Aug 8, 2003)

check if there's a toddler LLL meeting in your area. plenty of big nurslings there. I'm actively nursing a 3yr. boy and his 7 yr. old sister with him just a bedtime. who knew?!

we switched to the Friends church because they welcomed our kids in the service and i feel comfortable nursing a big wiggly, side switching child there. they also host LLL meetings there.

keep up good work. rrr


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

Good for you!
I've been going to a similar event in our town since ds was 1. Maybe this year we'll be amongst the "oldest" because he just turned 4 and he is not about to wean any time soon, I think.
I hope you were on TV!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I wanted to go to that event, dancingbear! DS is only 13 months though. He got sick so we had to skip it, but we went last year when he was about 5 weeks old. It was fun.


----------



## hippycrite (Jan 23, 2003)

I was there nursing my 27 month old







There were lots and lots of babies, it's true. I saw a woman tandem nursing an older child (maybe 3 or 4? I never saw him standing, so it was hard to tell) and her baby. I saw quite a few children who were walking but probably not much older than a year. I'm pretty sure I only saw a few kids as old or older than my daughter.

It was pretty fun, I loved seeing all the slings and carriers. And the stroller parking lot was a hoot!


----------

